# Home depot closing out 1x12x12's



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, I'll swing by ours on my way home from work and see if Iowa's the same way. Not sure how many I'd be able to fit in my Civic, though. Will have to make a second trip in my truck if they're on sale.


----------



## ColbyH (Jun 2, 2014)

still over 2 bucks a ft in maine, figures


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Not on sale IN PA.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing near me either. Darn!


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I will swing by there tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Not on sale in Central Iowa. Regular price is $13.42 per 1x12x12 at our Home Depot's. $6.43 would be a really good deal!


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up... Looks like you are the lucky one. No such sale in GA.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Almost $24 in Northern California. Bummer


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

LeonardS said:


> Not on sale in Central Iowa. Regular price is $13.42 per 1x12x12 at our Home Depot's. $6.43 would be a really good deal!


$13.42 is a steal. It's $23 just a couple hours or three east of you.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd grab them at $13+ . About double that here.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

$30.52 each here in VA!


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

Not on sale here but still good at $12.43
Menards wants $20.99

Whoops! Scratch that. Had the wrong store selected. Menards is at $9.95 right now :thumbsup:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm going to have to travel for a load of wood, we are getting hosed here just a couple hours from some of you guys. $10 for a 12' 1x12?


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> I'm going to have to travel for a load of wood, we are getting hosed here just a couple hours from some of you guys. $10 for a 12' 1x12?


Go to the Menards and Home Depot websites. Pick a Des Moines zip code like 50316 and pick the "make this my store", for any of the area stores. You can see the store prices and quantity in stock.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

We're going to have to start some cooperative, kind of like the folks that buy a truckload of packages and make stops between the pickup location and home. Either that or we all need a backyard sawmill. A family down the street lost a REAL old maple earlier this winter. I would have loved some of that lumber.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> I'm going to have to travel for a load of wood, we are getting hosed here just a couple hours from some of you guys. $10 for a 12' 1x12?


You think that's bad, Try out Lowes in my area.. 12.98 for a 1x12x8' .. It's actually cheaper for me to buy 2x12x8' and make hive bodies from it. So that's what i've been doing. lol They seem to like them just as well if not better than the thin wood.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

LeonardS said:


> Go to the Menards and Home Depot websites. Pick a Des Moines zip code like 50316 and pick the "make this my store", for any of the area stores. You can see the store prices and quantity in stock.


I know  it just blows my mind the price from the same store within a couple hour drive is so different.

drlonzo, those prices are similar to here. 2x is cheaper.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

not here


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Online, I'm not even seeing 1x12x12's in the NY stores, but in NH stores, they still offer them (not at the low price tho). Must be regional demand. Weird.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

$25.46 / each
Waltham, ma


----------

